# Ibanez TS808DX Tube Screamer



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Have not tried it but looks interesting

For over 30 years the Ibanez TS808 Tube Screamer has been one of the most popular overdrive pedals in the world. The unmistakable little green stomp box has been a perennial favorite, cherished by rocks most celebrated guitarists for it's warm, creamy tone and unequivocal responsiveness. Now Ibanez has expanded the palette of "The Screamer" with the new TS808DX.

Simply put, this new version is two pedals in one: A true TS808 Overdrive, featuring the JRC4558D IC for that signature soft, subtle clipping sound, and a boost circuit, capable of adding up to 20db at the tap of a switch. The pedal incorporates two individual, true bypass switches for total independent control, allowing the Overdrive and the Booster to be used separately or in conjunction with each other. Add the Boost for a few extra db while playing through the Overdrive circuit, or just engage the booster on its own for that little extra lift while playing clean.

A toggle switch allows for the choice of placing the Boost Pre or Post the Overdrive section and a rear panel switch offers the option of 9-volt or 18-volt operation, It’s the Screamer you know and love, taken to a whole new level.

•Overdrive and Booster in one box
•Overdrive : Overdrive, Tone and Level controls
•Booster : Boost, Switch for Pre Overdrive / Post Overdrive
•True Bypass
•Voltage Switch : 9volt / 18volt
•Power Supply: One 9 Volt Battery or external AC adapter AC509 (sold separately)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ooooo, who will mod this first? 8P

Actually, that has all the features you'd need, out of the box.
Independent boost and a toggle for pre/post boost, nice.
Cool jewel lights.

I'm sure that there will be modders changing out something though.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Isn't just a Fulltone FD2 with a pre and post switch? There's one pedal that has been done to death. Cool looking pedal though. I'm sure it'll be a hit for a while.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are a ton of pedals that do what this does, the principal difference being package and name.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Everyone else is making this pedal, so why not Ibanez too?

Nice to see the pre-post switch. If any of the FD2's I owned had that option, I'd probably still own one 

However, the clipping on the FD2 is different than the TS pedals, it's more like the SD1, so this isn't really like an FD2, but there are still lots of pedals out there like this.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Order-flipping has become an increasingly useful tool, and it's such an easy thing to implement. I've made a couple of loop-selectors with order-flipping built in. I'm still surprised that no one is making pedals with external loops built in that allow other pedals to be inserted before OR after. It's a very handy thing that works almost like instant pedalboard repatching.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Isn't just a Fulltone FD2 with a pre and post switch?


The Fulltone FD3 has the pre and post switch, so it's actually closer to that one. Same chip and a similar layout, but a few extra options on the Fulltone.

http://www.fulltone.com/products/fd3


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Interesting pedal. There is a reason they made so many ts 808's......it's because they sold them.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

georgemg said:


> The Fulltone FD3 has the pre and post switch, so it's actually closer to that one. Same chip and a similar layout, but a few extra options on the Fulltone.
> 
> http://www.fulltone.com/products/fd3


Not sure if I'm imagining it, but the FD3 seems to have a slightly smaller footprint than the FD2, which is a good thing considering how cramped our pedalboards get.

I may have to pick one up!


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> Not sure if I'm imagining it, but the FD3 seems to have a slightly smaller footprint than the FD2, which is a good thing considering how cramped our pedalboards get.
> 
> I may have to pick one up!


The FD3 is a bit smaller than the FD2. I'm considering getting one for my PT Mini board, mostly for the independent boost (I don't have a boost on that board now). I'm really happy with the sound of my Retro Sonic 808, but don't really have the space to add another pedal. The FD3 would give me a boost without taking up too much extra space. The jacks on the FD3 are top mounted too (unlike the Ibanez pedal), which helps with the space issue as well.


----------

